# Just between us girls



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Shot a new series on Mikula Group Nyatzi (which is a 125-gallon tank) before re-aquascaping it and adding a few females from the 240-gallon tank. Of course, I tried to capture Nyatzi (the tank Alpha male) with full-flared-fins but he wouldn't cooperate. The females were all posing for me; so, I took what they gave me and ran with an all girl review.

I was very pleased with many of the images from this three day session. There will be more to follow, in this thread, at a later date. For anyone who may not be familiar with them, Mikula Group Nyatzi is a group of wild caught Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Zaire Blue Mikula).

Here's a few images for starters...














































Cheers,
Russ


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Stunning, as usual.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nodima said:


> Stunning, as usual.


Thank you


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a handful more choice images of the girls that I would like to add to this thread (I will at a later time). I did want to sneak in an image of the alpha male in this tank, Nyatzi. He didn't give me that trophy full fin picture this session; however, this image caught my attention and preempted my work flow on more of the female images.

What is appealing, to my eye, in this image is the increasing shadows, from left to right as Nyatzi slowly glides into darkness . I don't often title my images but I did for this one... *Into the Abyss*.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great pictures taken of some beautiful fish.


----------



## Ivo_K (Feb 22, 2016)

What filtration do you use to achieve such a cristal water?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ivo_K said:


> What filtration do you use to achieve such a cristal water?


The spot removal tool in Adobe Camera RAW :lol:

I use two AquaClear 110s on this 125 gallon tank. I do use Purigen which does help. Also, the tank was just cleaned and had a large water change. In addition, the fish had a three day faste. They eat exclusively frozen mysis and plankton and there is a significant reduction in the size and amount of feces.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## SLombardi (Sep 1, 2015)

Beautiful photography and fish! Still wishing i can have a tank large enough to keep fronts and featherfins


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

SLombardi said:


> Beautiful photography and fish! Still wishing i can have a tank large enough to keep fronts and featherfins


That would be quite the tank!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

A few more images from "Mikula Bank." 

I LOVE this big rock on the left side of my tank. It has so much character from color changes to cuts & crevices. Lil Blue, the dark blue female bottom left, digs out under this boulder everytime I pull it out to clean off diatoms and put it back. I have this boulder resting on a smaller one in back so I can angle just right. She digs a tunnel under it.









Lil Blue









The shy glide from the alpha... Nyatzi, stop and flex buddy!









Hope you all are not getting sick of these yet. Had so many images I liked from this series. Still have more I'd like to add at a later time.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely not sick of them. Stunning photos.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Leyshpunctatus said:


> Definitely not sick of them. Stunning photos.


Thank you


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Love the pics and fish as usual

Can you take a picture of the whole tank?

I am looking for some ideas as I will be rescaping my Tang Tank soon and would like to see what you have


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

plug said:


> Love the pics and fish as usual
> 
> Can you take a picture of the whole tank?
> 
> I am looking for some ideas as I will be rescaping my Tang Tank soon and would like to see what you have


Thank you 

Unfortunately, that particular aquascape no longer exists since I had to combine fish from two tanks for a time. Also, with the overhead flash, I have only been shooting half the tank (as I'd need another speedlite flash and more triggers to do the whole tank). So, I have not been shooting any FTS lately.

Here's a previous aquascape of this tank
Left side









Right side









Aquascape from this current photo series (already posted)
Left side









Right side









Hope that helps.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I was reviewing my folder from this series and noticed a few more that I'd like to add. While he is not "one of the girls," I though Tsididi (the tank Beta male) should make an appearance 

Hope you like...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

bien sûr, le mâle alpha: Nyatzi!


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

They are quite the beauties!


----------

